# Stackopolis (construction game)



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

http://www.miniclip.com/stackopolis/stackopolis.htm

very addictive


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

bah im stuck on 2nd level


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

bet3a2id! thanks dude


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

more things to distract me from work


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

anyone been able to beat level 16 , thats is tough


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I'll check it out after exams hehe no time now only for posts in the free time.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

its done, i finished it, level 20


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

you are mad


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

nice game ... real addictive


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

aaarrrghghgh!!!!!!i hate it but have to agree addictive


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

madness that leads to depression, wait a few days, then repeat!


----------

